# finally saying hello!



## hoolz

hi everyone...

have been semi-lurking on this site since buying my tt back in september last year, so thought it about time to post a couple of pics, and just say hi and many thanks to all contributors to this forum.

took advantage of the fine weather this weekend to 'wak' the box (thanks wak), and give the car a good old wash, clay, polish and wax. have just bought shiny new comps (thanks droo), which will be going on soon, and have just had it remapped at p-torque (thanks will).

sure it needs lowering, but have run out of money for now!

anyway, glad to be in the tt community at last.

enjoy the summer while it lasts!

simon.


----------



## TTitan

Welcome to the forum and the land of the empty wallet.



TTitan


----------



## Naresh

Welcome Simon, what part of east london you from?


----------



## PL.maTT

Greetings, and welcome from yet another newbie  
Liking the colour


----------



## hoolz

Naresh said:


> Welcome Simon, what part of east london you from?


hi naresh, im in plaistow...are we neighbours?


----------



## GEM

Hi and welcome.
Looks nice. Love the colour, close to my old RS182. Never seemed to get dirty.
John.


----------



## hoolz

thanks guys.

travelled all the way to weston super mare to find this colour and low mileage.


----------



## Naresh

Hi Simon, I'm not too far away in Ilford. I'm trying to organise an East London meet so it would be good to get a few of the local guys together.


----------



## hoolz

sounds good to me....i must admit ive noticed loads of tts round this way...theres another 2 just in my road :x i wonder how many eastenders we have on the forum?


----------



## Naresh

hoolz said:


> sounds good to me....i must admit ive noticed loads of tts round this way...theres another 2 just in my road :x i wonder how many eastenders we have on the forum?


Perfect excuse to make yours look a litte more unique then! :wink:


----------



## aidb

Welcome to the forum Simon.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

hoolz said:


> hi everyone...
> 
> have been semi-lurking on this site since buying my tt back in september last year, so thought it about time to post a couple of pics, and just say hi and many thanks to all contributors to this forum.
> 
> took advantage of the fine weather this weekend to 'wak' the box (thanks wak), and give the car a good old wash, clay, polish and wax. have just bought shiny new comps (thanks droo), which will be going on soon, and have just had it remapped at p-torque (thanks will).
> 
> sure it needs lowering, but have run out of money for now!
> 
> anyway, glad to be in the tt community at last.
> 
> enjoy the summer while it lasts!
> 
> simon.


Hi Simon!

No problem, pleased you are happy 

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Major Problem

hoolz said:


> i wonder how many eastenders we have on the forum?












Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Hammer216

Welcome.....If there is anything you need to know you will nearly always find the answers on this forum, these guys seem to know their stuff and are more than willing to share and help.. have fun with your TT, you'll love it


----------



## Droo

hoolz said:


> took advantage of the fine weather this weekend to 'wak' the box (thanks wak), and give the car a good old wash, clay, polish and wax. have just bought shiny new comps (thanks droo), which will be going on soon, and have just had it remapped at p-torque (thanks will).
> 
> simon.


No Problem nice to meet you. Car looks cleaner now. :wink:


----------



## hoolz

No Problem nice to meet you. Car looks cleaner now. :wink:[/quote]

thanks mark...used autoglym polish for the first time, and VERY impressed with the shine. would recommend to anyone!


----------



## southTT

Hello
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome :wink:


----------



## magic1

Welcome.


----------

